# harbor fright cutoff tool $19.99



## xman_charl (May 16, 2013)

Surprised this thing actually works very well....

Charl


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (May 20, 2013)

[h=2]another harbor fright  gem.[/h]


----------



## denny98501 (May 22, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> *another harbor fright  gem.*


These work for a lot more than just cutting off stuff.
I made this holder so that I could grind flats on really hard shafting. 
Worked so well that I use it for shaping HSS tool bits. 
Using a four jaw chuck and square stock, the tool post can be angled and the height adjusted for making all sorts of tooling. 
Rotate the chuck five degrees for relief angles.
Homemade polycarbonate guard removed for the picture. 
The sparks shoot straight forward and miss the lathe bed completely. 
I power the grinder through a HF router speed control. 
It's a bit underpowered, but the system works really well. 
Dennis


----------



## drec (May 22, 2013)

denny98501 said:


> These work for a lot more than just cutting off stuff.
> I made this holder so that I could grind flats on really hard shafting.
> Worked so well that I use it for shaping HSS tool bits.
> Using a four jaw chuck and square stock, the tool post can be angled and the height adjusted for making all sorts of tooling.
> ...



Great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## seagar (May 22, 2013)

I like this and I think I will make one to hold my Dremel.Thanks for the Idea.  

seagar:hi:


----------



## xman_charl (May 22, 2013)

Cut good snap ring slots too. 

Use to use my dremel for that, but I've screwed up numerous dremels.

So this hf will do the hard stuff, dremel for light stuff.

Charl


----------



## darkzero (Jun 1, 2013)

How loud is it? Does it sound more like a 4" angle grinder or like an electric die grinder?


----------



## xman_charl (Jun 5, 2013)

Not even close to die grinder. Like a small welding grinder. I've popped the reset thing several times, to
hard of a feed, on a cut. 

Works okay...

Charl


----------

